# 2008 X3 drivers lock opperation.



## shakey1492 (Jul 9, 2019)

Does the operation this door lock require 12volt power to operate with either the outside door handle or the inside door handle? Will the door key unlock the car without 12 volt power. I'm trying to understand if this lock requires power for any of it's functions. 
I haven't found a explanation of the way this lock operates. Such as what happens when you insert the key in the door and either lock or unlock it.


----------

